# Best scratch pants for my climate and build?



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey,

Been trying to figure out the best scratch pants for me and since they are a) expensive, and b) only really available to me online so I can't try it on, I wanted to get some suggestions... me: 5'8" about 140lbs, pretty small frame. Climate.. well its like this everywhere now, but summers in Charleston SC are rough, very high humidity, so hopefully something that can breath and deal with the excessive sweat generated by 100 degrees and humidity thick enough to cut. Open to all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Hunter, I use the Ray Allen Leather Lites and have for almost 15 years...still can't wear them out!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Hunter, I use the Ray Allen Leather Lites and have for almost 15 years...still can't wear them out!


Thanks for the quick reply. How are they in the heat?

Dang.. just noticed their "regular" would likely be really big on me.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Is there really an advantage of expensive scratch pants over a pair of non-insulated Carharrt overalls for the heat? Yeah, you won't be able to trial in them, but they'd likely be cooler, washable, and much less expensive.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

leather apron


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

What Maren said...its what I use.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Brian.

Do you have any trouble getting toes and feet hung up in the pockets??


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> leather apron


 I've got an old leather farrier's apron I use. Works great.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I've got a welders apron but its not the best fit... was gonna get a custom leather apron made at a very fair price but figured if I could find some nice scratch pants that might be the way to go


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Brian.
> 
> Do you have any trouble getting toes and feet hung up in the pockets??


Dave sorry brother I should have added ...I cut off all the pockets and the leg hammer loop. But they are double layered and withstand the dog well. The pockets on the bib part I cut them off too. Just take a sharp knife or seam ripper and cut the thread and it will leave the overall's intact. 

Dave like an idiot I was out there last night (wearing shorts) and my wife was working with a dog and next thing you know Im in the middle of it. Long story short ............. shorts/dogs= thrashed legs LMAO... to make it even worse she's saying "ummm you better get some pants on" ...

to the op ... in this heat we are having now its all going to be hot lol. I'm not working dogs at all except early in the morning or late in the evenings.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Dave sorry brother I should have added ...I cut off all the pockets and the leg hammer loop. But they are double layered and withstand the dog well. The pockets on the bib part I cut them off too. Just take a sharp knife or seam ripper and cut the thread and it will leave the overall's intact.
> 
> Dave like an idiot I was out there last night (wearing shorts) and my wife was working with a dog and next thing you know Im in the middle of it. Long story short ............. shorts/dogs= thrashed legs LMAO... to make it even worse she's saying "ummm you better get some pants on" ...
> 
> to the op ... in this heat we are having now its all going to be hot lol. I'm not working dogs at all except early in the morning or late in the evenings.


Same here, we are training at 7am or after dark... still stiffling hot though. Even when its cooled to the lower 80's by 11pm or so, I'm drenched from head to toe and I'm not really normally a "sweater"


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I bought my nylon Apron from elite K9 for $59. I like the Bende pants for warm weather as they are ideal. They are very lightweight.Just their colors are not the greatest. 

I think Schweikert Aero would fit your need. I prefer the Schweikert pants over Ray Allen leather lites. Schweikert comes in various sizes XS-XXXL. I owned a pair Ray Allen leather lites and did not care for their plastic buckles. Plus they are more expensive that the Schweikert.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Hunter Allred said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. How are they in the heat?
> 
> Dang.. just noticed their "regular" would likely be really big on me.


 Everything gets hot. I just suck it up until I pass out....


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

APRONS??????????? Sounds like woman ware!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

If you're going to work dogs get your ass into a pair of scratch pants. Save the apron for cooking. 

One of my pet peeves...not getting suited up.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Keith Jenkins said:


> If you're going to work dogs get your ass into a pair of scratch pants. Save the apron for cooking.
> 
> One of my pet peeves...not getting suited up.


Yeah I want some, but our club's pants are too big. Still getting scratched in the chest b/c the bib part doesn't come up high enough, and tripping on the overly long pant legs trying to drive the dog. So hard to find stuff that fits right in the US lol


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Bende They are very light weight and on the breathable side..As far as size just going to need to call and talk to the vendor..My old set of pants are 11 years old and been through alot of dogs training and trial work..I dont like aprons..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I noticed Julius K9 have down to 2XS, and the XS seems to describe me well. I don't mind the height part as much as being too baggy. Assuming this is suit size, and when I get a 48 there is some tailoring required of the jacket, however I got several custom suits in italy once and the tailor said "you are a 46, not a 48", and those are the best fitting suits I own.. Maybe the 2XS?

2XSmall (46) - under 5'6" and under 150 lbs
1XSmall (48) - 5'6" to 5'8" and 150 to 170 lbs


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Bendes are on the way


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been using my Carhart Bib overalls for scratch pants after the suggestion. I just cut off the hammer loop. I will probably sew all the pockets down at some point, but they work wonderfully for a guy without any real scratch pants. I usually throw on suit pants and work everything I am going to work in them, but the drawback is you can't move as well, and they are hotter. Also, no bib on the pants and you get scratched fat in the belly area. So, I am liking the carharts for now.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Love when peoples pet peeves have to do with how someone else dresses to work a dog. I've got scratch pants and an apron. Sometimes I just wear a tee shirt and shorts. Never injured or weakened a dog's working ability with my shorts. Sometimes I get scratches on my legs. 
The scratch pants are from Hortons (purchased in '98) and the apron is from Can-Am. Both are light cordura and I would recommend either.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Got bende's. Fit is excellent, as cool as can be expected in 100 degrees. Thanks all!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Charles Guyer said:


> Love when peoples pet peeves have to do with how someone else dresses to work a dog. I've got scratch pants and an apron. Sometimes I just wear a tee shirt and shorts. Never injured or weakened a dog's working ability with my shorts. Sometimes I get scratches on my legs.
> The scratch pants are from Hortons (purchased in '98) and the apron is from Can-Am. Both are light cordura and I would recommend either.


People can strip to their BVD's to work someone else's dog. You work mine you suit up. It has nothing to do with about you or anyone else getting injured it's about the picture I want my dog to see. I work a dog I suit up.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Keith, I'm curious, why does it matter? I could see this on a very young dog, but just like you want your dog to be able to bite a lot of different kinds of material, I'd think you would want them as older dogs to see a lot of different pictures so they don't get hung up on something come trial day and the helper is wearing black scratch pants instead of grey or brown or a hat instead of no hat or a beard instead of no beard or something.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

My dog does see a lot of different pictures. I try to find as many different sizes of helpers as I can, I throw in lefties when possible and different sleeve materials, fast helpers, clumsy helpers, different fields but the one thing that is common to every schutzhund trial when it comes to protection is scratch pants, a sleeve and most times a jacket (depending on the weather and the judge). So as this is my chosen sport why would I want someone in a pair of shorts working my dog?


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone have experience/opinion on Roca Sport scratch pants?


----------



## Ken Stupak (Apr 10, 2009)

Love my RocaSport scratch pants. Lightweight and very breathable. They also make an apron type, that is split past the torso and goes down the front of each leg with buckles to secure to each leg. Does that make sense ? Have used them a couple times training down in TX and they felt great. Great freedom of movement and no added material in the back, so much more breathable than full scratch pants.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes I saw the apron type but I am considering the scratch pants for now. Was just curious if they are decent. Sounds like you think they are. Thanks again.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I love my pair of Roca. I much prefer mobility than padding and Ken description in right on the money. If I would knit pick one thing it is the Nylon straps, but the metal snaps make up for it..

They tend to run a size smaller than what you generally wear. For Ex. I have if you wear a lg Schweikert or Ray Allen you would need a Medium. Another helper has the Roca Apron and I like the design. 

Roca also makes a nice trial sleeve. Gappay covers fit it well.

Also look at Sporthund new pants, K9 dynamics in Canada sell them, pricey but very nice as well. 

Gappay has a new scratch pants that have minimal padding but, never had good luck with them, stuff zippers or buckles always break.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Is there really an advantage of expensive scratch pants over a pair of non-insulated Carharrt overalls for the heat? Yeah, you won't be able to trial in them, but they'd likely be cooler, washable, and much less expensive.


another vote from me, tbh I didn't think of cutting the pockets off, good plan!


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Welders half pant, strap at back of legs , full upper bib , rear of legs open , very kool in hot weather, $ 34.00 Canadian .Have trained many years with a welders apron, had a 12oz. piece of leather 12"x12"sewn on the front for added protection, also kool in hot weather .
Paul C.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

When I see people wear Carhartt overalls or coveralls, I always think of my two buddies that went to do their BST and some PP tournament down south. Due to being busy at work they missed training that whole week, so he had a bunch of his workers work their dogs. They are construction guys and wear Carhartts.

My buddy is heeling on to the field entrance, cold night, what is standing by the fence and the live blind, his worse nightmare about 12 people all wearing carhartts... I saw the video it was hilarious...dog keying on all the carhartt wearing people..


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Over 2 years in and I'm still quite pleased with my bende's


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Hunter Allred said:


> Over 2 years in and I'm still quite pleased with my bende's


I wasn't impressed with mine. They had what I'd consider light use and they broke down pretty quickly. Zippers broke on both legs rather quickly. Lots of tears in pants and dogs would get their feet caught. Belts frayed and fell apart stitching came out, etc.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Eric Read said:


> I wasn't impressed with mine. They had what I'd consider light use and they broke down pretty quickly. Zippers broke on both legs rather quickly. Lots of tears in pants and dogs would get their feet caught. Belts frayed and fell apart stitching came out, etc.


Thats too bad. I only have one hole in mine where a dog bit through (no flesh). 

One of my zippers handle broke off, but the zipper still works.

Not as tough as the leather or faux leather ones, but I wouldn't were that kind in the summers here


----------



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

I have both the redline nylon bibs and jacket and the Schweikert Aero. By far the schweikert are the best! I like them big so I can move and slip an unwanted bite if needed. I'm a small guy and I have XL's that I altered down. In the summer I just wear basketball shorts underneath and they give plenty of ventilation.


----------

